# Psychlo-X is here



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Eight weeks ago I decided to do my part and stimulate the U.S. economy, specifically the local Steamboat Springs, CO economy. Here is the result of my significant expenditure.

I'm waiting for the MOOTS stem to come in, then all the excess tube will be cut off.

Any thoughts on the blue bottle cages? I'm currently on the fence.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

Looks great! I put those same rims on my Vamoots and love them. I think you are right....the blue cages might be over the top. I got the King Ti cages and had Moots blast them to match the satin finish on the frame.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know MOOTS would do that. I just might have to give them a call.

Thanks


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

jkaber said:


> Looks great! I put those same rims on my Vamoots and love them. I think you are right....the blue cages might be over the top. I got the King Ti cages and had Moots blast them to match the satin finish on the frame.


What was the procedure for getting the water bottle cages bead blasted? Did you have to send them the cages, or did they get them and send you the finished product?
What was the price?


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

I bought the cages at my bike shop and they mailed them to Moots. My shop didn't charge me for the shipping or the blasting...just the price of the cages. I think they said Moots charged them $10 to blast them.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

I would like to thank jkaber, for giving me the suggestion of getting King Ti cages bead blasted to match the Moots frame. All the upgrades are done. Here is the finished product. This is going to be a great fall and winter season.


----------



## Rivet Rider (Nov 11, 2011)

*New Psychlo X*

Only four weeks old. Violates the 'Cross rules by having a triple. Blew my wad on the frame, fork, rims. Threw the triple drive train that was lying around on it for now.

King headset
Awaiting a my moots stem
Enve fork
TRP CX 9 direct pull calipers - lots of steep descents around here, wanted extra power
Reynolds R2 rims
Challenge Grifo XS 32mm tires
Gores sealed cables
Crank Bros Eggbeaters

Incredibly smooth on the dirt roads where she spends most of her time


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Very cool even with the triple.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

*Nice!!*

So Rivet and Ry 3000, what size frames are yours? Any clue on the frame weight? Thanks


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine is size 54cm. Not sure what the weight of the frame was, but the bike pictured weighs 18 pounds.


----------



## Yerma (Jul 5, 2011)

Mmmm... me likey.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice!

Now that disc brakes are legal for CX racing, wouldn't it make more sense to have disc brake mount built into the frame, especially for a custom frame, to increase the versatility of it for the future?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

Rivet Rider said:


> Only four weeks old. Violates the 'Cross rules by having a triple. Blew my wad on the frame, fork, rims. Threw the triple drive train that was lying around on it for now.
> 
> King headset
> Awaiting a my moots stem
> ...



Is that a 54 or 55cm frame?


----------

